# I want a Surly Lowside



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

I want a SL. I don't NEED a SL but man do I WANT one. I have wanted one from the moment I first saw one over a year ago, maybe two.

Doesn't make sense because I already have a 20 year old Specialized HardRock Comp Disk that I have converted to 1X9 with a ridged fork. It would be way cheaper to go ahead and convert it to 1X1.

I also have a perfectly fine Salsa TimberJack NX 29er that could easily be converted to 1X1 and both would be way cheaper than a new Lowside.

But man I want a Lowside.

Anyone else have one? If so how do you like it?

Would anyone recommend something other than the Surly Lowside?

Thanks. 

Ride safe.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

So I tried a little experiment today. I went out on a scouting/exploration ride on my old Specialized but committed to keeping it in a single gear. I went a bit lower than most with a calculated 44 inch gear but I figured my odds of success would be greater in a lower gear than in a higher gear. 

I was correct. Only rode about 7.5 miles because I got lost but I was able to cover the ground and hills I meant to. Except for the very last one on the way home. Made it half way up and then had to walk the last few yards.

I might have made it had my trainer not had me doing squats all morning. Or maybe not. Gives me a good goal and kind of proved to me that a SS is very doable for my terrain and physical condition (or lack there of).


----------



## northy185 (Feb 10, 2019)

The lowside is a cool bike; I love the idea of "gnot boost" for past and future components. As a big proponent of N+1, I'd say go for it. SS riding does great things for your fitness level as it forces you to go hard when the going is hard, and can help you spin easy across the flats for good recovery.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

northy185 said:


> The lowside is a cool bike; I love the idea of "gnot boost" for past and future components. As a big proponent of N+1, I'd say go for it. SS riding does great things for your fitness level as it forces you to go hard when the going is hard, and can help you spin easy across the flats for good recovery.


Yes, I'm probably going to order one this week. Maybe even today. This all started about a week ago when I realized I was suffering from a lack of enthusiasm - for everything.

In an effort to kick start myself, I took my Salsa to the LBS and asked them to make a couple of mods for me (cut the seat tube and swap out the SRAM shifter for a Shimano). Both things I can easily do myself but I just had no enthusiasm for the bike, for riding or anything else.

But dropping the Salsa off has seemed to work. Got me back into a LBS and fired up for riding again. Since then I have been to a couple of shops and did a 20 miler shifting on the old Specialized this weekend and then the above SS experiment and I'm looking to go for another ride today.

When they call and I go pick up the Salsa, that will be the time to order the Surly. N+1.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Another option is try to find a used Surly 1x1. Similar bike bit less reach, non boost hubs but can be found for cheap.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

93EXCivic said:


> Another option is try to find a used Surly 1x1. Similar bike bit less reach, non boost hubs *but can be found for cheap.*


Prove it. LOL. Yes I have heard of the 1X1. I believe they were made back in the late 90s? I like the idea of a shorter reach as I am no racer but I have not found a 1X1 for sale. And when it comes to used bikes....YMMV. I bought my Timberjack used and it was everything the seller said it was. Very happy with that transaction, but you just never know.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Are you on the Surly Bicycle Trader group on FB? There is a 1x1 in 20in frame size with Jones bar, Brooks saddle and DT Swiss wheels for $1000. There is one on Facebook marketplace that pops up in Greenville SC for $450 small. This one for $575. https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2699679/
Or this one for $700. https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2555838/


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

What? Are you serious? I just searched PB. I mean I JUST searched it for Surly right before I posted my response and those did not pop up. I don't do FB so I am not in any FB groups. Thank you for the leads. I will need a medium but this is still a good start.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree, the Lowside looks fun. I already have multiple steel SS's and I want one too. Although lately I'm digging the look of a Klunker.

https://wethepeoplebmx.de/bikes/avenger


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Yes! That's a great looking bike. Any idea how much those go for? I could not find the price on their website.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

rkwfxd said:


> Yes! That's a great looking bike. Any idea how much those go for? I could not find the price on their website.


Hmmm. 32 lbs. 27.5 wheels. Not sold.

Not with other 29er SS bikes readily available. Function over form..


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

CCSS said:


> Hmmm. 32 lbs. 27.5 wheels. Not sold.
> 
> Not with other 29er SS bikes readily available. Function over form..


You seem to be missing the point. It's a Klunker not a trail bike.

More intended for bombing around, urban shenanigans, and a little offroad use. It's only available in one size, and has insanely long chainstays, and Yes those are steel handlebars... but I still want to go ride it.

Per example-


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a small 1x1 for sale.


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

Went to a Surly demo day and the Lowside was my favorite bike, the green one with 27.5 wheels. The weather was bad so no serious trail riding , just gravel and a few man made features. The bike felt quick and nimble compared to the KM and Krampus.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

rkwfxd said:


> Yes! That's a great looking bike. Any idea how much those go for? I could not find the price on their website.


I don't think any of the stores have gotten one yet but Albes BMX has it listed on their site at $949.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> You seem to be missing the point. It's a Klunker not a trail bike.


I hear you. Now I kind of want one, too...


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

Loving my Surly LowSide!


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

I saw this photo in another thread. Great looking bike and great photo. Anything you would change or thinking of changing on the bike?


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm riding it stock. Liking it the way it's set up.
Using RaceFace pedals.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

I just found out about these about a month ago. Seem like really fun bikes. It's definitely on my list, though not for a little while.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

NDD said:


> I just found out about these about a month ago. Seem like really fun bikes. It's definitely on my list, though not for a little while.


I'm just not sure I will get $1200+ of use out of a single speed. I really want it but I don't want to just park it.


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

Loving the LowSide. Riding it all over. Stopped long enough to watch the sunset.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

rkwfxd said:


> I'm just not sure I will get $1200+ of use out of a single speed. I really want it but I don't want to just park it.


That's a valid concern, and if you're worried about that just hang tight until they show up on the used market for you. People post good stuff on Surly Bicycle Trader Facebook page, and if you don't do FB I'd have a friend, partner, child, etc be a mole for you to look at stuff on there.

My problem is it really wouldn't fill a niche that isn't filled by my 2002 Monocog beyond better geometry, disc brakes, and fitting wider tires, which are important but probably not $1200 important at this point in my life. I mostly use a bike like this for singletrack rides up to 20 miles or urban hooliganism. That's kinda how they seem to be advertising the Lowside which is why it's so attractive to me. I'd 100% go with the 26" tire build, too.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

whitecoyote said:


> Loving the LowSide. Riding it all over. Stopped long enough to watch the sunset.
> View attachment 1305599


Great photo. Surly should use it in their ads. What tail light is that?


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

NDD said:


> That's a valid concern, and if you're worried about that just hang tight until they show up on the used market for you. People post good stuff on Surly Bicycle Trader Facebook page, and if you don't do FB I'd have a friend, partner, child, etc be a mole for you to look at stuff on there.
> 
> My problem is it really wouldn't fill a niche that isn't filled by my 2002 Monocog beyond better geometry, disc brakes, and fitting wider tires, which are important but probably not $1200 important at this point in my life. I mostly use a bike like this for singletrack rides up to 20 miles or urban hooliganism. That's kinda how they seem to be advertising the Lowside which is why it's so attractive to me. I'd 100% go with the 26" tire build, too.


Well, if I do buy one I am committed to getting the quiver down to three bikes, the Lowside SS, my Salsa Timberjack 1x12 and the Giant ebike thagt I just purchased (yeah I know but I love it). That would be a pretty awesome selection of bikes. The Lowside would be for local urban stuff and I'd for sure use it as a beach cruiser.

My wife is stoked to get my old Specialized so..... if I buy the Surly I will for sure be getting rid of three old bikes which will free up a bunch of space. (Old GT LTS3 and two Kendt beach cruisers). After my daughter gets married in June that will get me down to a total of five bikes in the house (including the Surly) from the current EIGHT. Yikes!

I too was SET on the 26" as my old Specialized was/is 26" and I really like it. The TJ is 29" and it is just "meah" to me. The new ebike is my first 27.5" and I really REALLY like it. I mean a LOT. So that has me leaning towards the 27.5" Surly.


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

rkwfxd said:


> Great photo. Surly should use it in their ads. What tail light is that?


eBay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/XLite100-W...var=441916402399&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

^^^^^

Thank you Whitecoyote.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

TYPICAL!!!!!

So I went to my LBS today and asked them to order a Surly Lowside 27.5" in Medium for me. He said, "Sure." Then he called me and told me they were out of stock in my size. No date listed for restock. He said he would call them tomorrow and talk to a human.

Figures.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

rkwfxd said:


> TYPICAL!!!!!
> 
> So I went to my LBS today and asked them to order a Surly Lowside 27.5" in Medium for me. He said, "Sure." Then he called me and told me they were out of stock in my size. No date listed for restock. He said he would call them tomorrow and talk to a human.
> 
> Figures.


Frame only's are in stock. Just look at it as an opportunity to upgrade and bling it out while spending 2x the money. Just think, you could be the first guy to own a Surly Klunker with Industry Nine wheels!!!


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Frame only's are in stock. Just look at it as an opportunity to upgrade and bling it out while spending 2x the money. Just think, you could be the first guy to own a Surly Klunker with Industry Nine wheels!!!


No.

LOL. Would not be the first time I built a custom bike and there is a chance I may build one again in the future but if so I will most likely start with a titanium frame.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

rkwfxd said:


> No.
> 
> LOL. Would not be the first time I built a custom bike and there is a chance I may build one again in the future but if so I will most likely start with a titanium frame.


Depends on how strong your "Parts Bin game" is. Klunkers are prime candidates for whatever you have laying around since they're not "high performance".

Hodge Podge builds are some of my favorites.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Weak!!!! I have seats, bars stems and pedals. All stuff I obviously pulled from old bikes because I did not like them. No, the Surly needs to be ordered complete.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Called Surly today. 27.5" Lowside in Medium is sold out and they consider it a 2019 model. The 2020 model is different in color and components but they would not give additional information other than it will not be available until March/April.

So.... the wait continues. I guess. Depending on what / how it changed for 2020 I might not even want it now.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

I doubt it will change that much, really. I'd poke around the used market now, seen a couple barely ridden Lowside bikes in my area go for $900 or less, which is still notably cheaper than new price.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

The right used one leaves room in the budget for mods plus looking for one will give me something to do until the new one is available.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

whitecoyote said:


> Loving the LowSide. Riding it all over. Stopped long enough to watch the sunset.
> View attachment 1305599


Fantastic photo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## aminkman (May 6, 2008)

Was the frame changed to accommodate the 27.5?
Oops, disregard. Just saw on the website it can handle both.


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

*OneSpeed* said:


> and has insanely long chainstays,


Late to the party here, but why the long chainstays? wouldn't that fly in the face of it's intended use as a bike to boogie and hop around town?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DaddyFatStax said:


> Late to the party here, but why the long chainstays? wouldn't that fly in the face of it's intended use as a bike to boogie and hop around town?


My guess is tradition and the origin of mountain biking. Mt. Tam in Marin County CA. They (names like Charlie Kelly, Gary Fisher, Joe Breeze, etc.) converted old Schwinn frames and rode "Klunkers" down the mountain with balloon tires and only a coaster brake... and somehow survived.

The geo was "wrong", the brakes were very wrong, tires... wrong, suspension? Ha! One gear that was not usable uphill, etc.

But, there's much fun to be had by "doing it wrong". A modern Klunker with disc brakes it still a pretty competent bike by comparison. It's also low maintenance, cheap, simple, etc. It's just a bike you can do whatever with. No need to over analyze geometry, component spec, or get weight weenie about.

Bar hopper, urban assault machine, trail ripper? Coaster Brake Challenge bike? Make it your own.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_biking_on_Mount_Tamalpais

Coaster Brake Challenge

https://theradavist.com/2020/01/the-coaster-brake-challenge-and-yall-thought-you-were-a-freak/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klunkerz:_A_Film_About_Mountain_Bikes


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

*OneSpeed* said:


> You seem to be missing the point. It's a Klunker not a trail bike.
> 
> More intended for bombing around, urban shenanigans, and a little offroad use. It's only available in one size, and has insanely long chainstays, and Yes those are steel handlebars... but I still want to go ride it.
> 
> Per example-





DaddyFatStax said:


> Late to the party here, but why the long chainstays? wouldn't that fly in the face of it's intended use as a bike to boogie and hop around town?


Matter of opinion here but I personally don't think 425mm are "insanely long chain stays." Seems to me that number is on the short side for a bike that can run a 27.5+. The only bike I am aware of that has a shorter stay is the RSD Middle Child that can be adjusted down to 415mm.

Regardless of the geometry on paper, the only thing I have heard riders say or write is that the bike is super fun and flickable.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Doah!!!!!!

Thanks for clarifying. Yes the stays of the Klunker are long. Looks like I might need one of each. N+1


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Why was my post removed?


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

From this thread? Looks like they are still all here.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Why was my post removed?


If a mod removed your post, they must have done a hard delete as I cannot see it. We normally only do that for posts with bad links in them that could tie mtbr to a know spammer site, etc. My guess is there was a site issue of some sort. I noticed some weird behavior when posting a few min ago.

Normally we do what is called a "soft delete" where it disappears for normal user accounts, but all mods can still see that post there and review it if needed.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

Considering this surly lowside fit my 1st SS. Can it be fitted with a suspension fork? I read that it couldn't... is it a good geo for SS? I know nothing about it. Any other options I should look into?


----------



## Mace9 (Feb 18, 2020)

The Surly site has an update that the 2021 version, geo and color(s), will be announced on 3/24/2020. I'm definitely interested and waiting to see the new bike.

Wondering if there will be a complete build with a suspension fork...


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Mace9 said:


> The Surly site has an update that the 2021 version, geo and color(s), will be announced on 3/24/2020. I'm definitely interested and waiting to see the new bike.
> 
> Wondering if their will be a complete build with a suspension fork...


Ha!!! I just looked today and missed that. Looking forward to it.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Pulled the trigger on a 26" yesterday. Hope to have it by this weekend.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

rkwfxd said:


> Pulled the trigger on a 26" yesterday. Hope to have it by this weekend.


Nice, make sure you post up a picture of you doing a big wheelie for us.


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm in the same boat, wanted one since I first saw them, but never to a point where I NEED one. For arguments sake...

26x3 or 27.5 x 2.8? Or does it even matter?


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

superjohnny said:


> I'm in the same boat, wanted one since I first saw them, but never to a point where I NEED one. For arguments sake...
> 
> 26x3 or 27.5 x 2.8? Or does it even matter?


Turns out yes it does matter. You need to read the specs closely. I did not.

I was thinking the same as you, "26/27 what does it matter?" So I asked my wife which one I should get. She liked the gray 26er so that's what I ordered.

It was only after I picked it up that I realized the 26er comes with Tektro HYDRAULIC disk brakes while the 27 comes with CABLE disk brakes.

I have installed a PNW Dropper and Serfas seat. I am waiting for a few more items to get it set up exactly the way I want. Still need to trim some width off the bars and do a few local test rides to get the bar height where I want it before I cute the steerer tube to the correct length.


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

rkwfxd said:


> Turns out yes it does matter. You need to read the specs closely. I did not.
> 
> I was thinking the same as you, "26/27 what does it matter?" So I asked my wife which one I should get. She liked the gray 26er so that's what I ordered.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, so the 26'er comes with upgraded brakes. Nice, I didn't see that. Any differences from a how-it-rides perspective?


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

superjohnny said:


> Ahhh, so the 26'er comes with upgraded brakes. Nice, I didn't see that. Any differences from a how-it-rides perspective?


No clue. I'd have to ride them back to back and that will never happen. Unless I get a wild hair and put a set of 27.5s on mine. But again, I don't ever see doing that. I have 29s on my Timberjack and I am running Maxxis Hookworms on it and my wife's Specialized. I will probably install the Hookworms on this Surly when the factory tires wear out. Maxxis does not make the Hookworm in a 27.5 so, for me, another good reason to stay with the 26.


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

Dang you all and your influences. I lost control...








Bought it Friday, rode Fri, Sat, Sun. I need wheelie practice, but I can report the bike is super fun. The brakes are terrible. Tubeless makes a nice difference. 2.8" tires @ 17 PSI is WOW


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

NICE! Brakes are easy to upgrade. Might just need different pads.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Is that the build with mech brakes? Those can be mondo finicky.


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

dang, i think my response evaporated.

The brakes are the stock "pro max" mechanical brakes. They're really quite bad. I'm going to put some Guide R 180mm's on there to replace them. Then, eventually, a dropper post. Then I think the bike is all set.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmm, never used those. But yeah even when I had Avid BB7s I thought they performed wonderfully, but needed adjustment probably every 60-100 miles.


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

I found the brakes not working as well as they should be. A few adjustments and tweaking they seem to be working just fine for me.


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

Are complete 27.5 plus builds available this year or is it just 26 plus?


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

djembe975 said:


> Are complete 27.5 plus builds available this year or is it just 26 plus?


They're around, try using the dealer locator on Surly's website: https://surlybikes.com/bikes/lowside under "find a bike"


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Just thought I would post an update on my LS in case anyone else was on the fence about this bike.

I absolutely love it. 

Most of my riding on this bike is neighborhood street with my son. Jumping curbs and speed bumps and taking laps through the local park. But we usually cover a solid 10 miles, sometimes 15 or so if he does not come with me.

Just a great, simple, solid basic bike that reminds me of my childhood.

Ride safe and stay healthy.


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

rkwfxd said:


> Just thought I would post an update on my LS in case anyone else was on the fence about this bike.
> 
> I absolutely love it.
> 
> ...


Most of my riding is the same... local streets, popping curbs and learning to wheelie with my kids. It's simple fun and reminds me of the bmx'ing around town I did when I was little. Definitely a fun bike. Speaking of which, I need a new saddle, the stock one is too narrow for my butt...


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

superjohnny said:


> Most of my riding is the same... local streets, popping curbs and learning to wheelie with my kids. It's simple fun and reminds me of the bmx'ing around town I did when I was little. Definitely a fun bike. Speaking of which, I need a new saddle, the stock one is too narrow for my butt...


I use Serfas dual density seats on all my bikes.

https://www.serfas.com/shop/products/saddles/ddm-ct-dual-density-mens-comfort-w-cutout-lycra-cover/

LBS told me they had a 30 day or 90 day return on those seats so I tried one. Liked it and now it is my go to seat for all my bikes.


----------

